# Mann Lake Queen rearing Kit



## Shorty (Nov 21, 2007)

I purchased a queenrearing kit from Mann Lake, and I have a few questions. First any comments or tips would be helpful. Then, when they say to use all the brown cups, if I need only ten queens do I discard all the others or just the ones I used to raise the ten queens?:s


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

They recommend not to reuse the brown cups, and yes you must load the tray full, that way the queen can lay were ever she feels like while confined. Do a search on this forum for NICOT and you may find a lot of info on how to use your newly acquired kit.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Load them all Pick the larva you want disgard the rest.

I reuse the cups after I give them a wax bath by putting the in "seive" and dip them in melted wax and swish them around then keep swishing them (above the wax pot) till cool 
Good luck & have fun:applause:


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

I just use the ones that i chose for larve-leave the rest in the unit and replace ones that i take out -the bees clean out the old dried larve-when the unit is in the hive-no problems here-RDY-B


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Too many cells is never a problem. Too few is.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Used the kit for years and love it, like Michael says never have too many cells and they are also great for manual grafting
kev


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

I’ve used the Nicot system, I’m no expert but I’ve learned;
Mount Cell Grid Box in the frame. When the time comes place it in the selected hive that you will be taking larva from, No grid on the front and loaded with cell cups.
Let the bees clean the Cell Box and cups they could do this with grid cover in place but its easier access with it removed, I’ve sprayed a little sugar syrup on it. The bees will begin building comb in the openings on each side of Cell Box in the open portion of the frame, about two or three days will work for the cleaning, (if comb is not drawn on each side, No big deal, not important) don’t leave it in too long the bees start to draw comb on the face of Cell box. 
Place your Queen inside, carefully attach the front grid. Don’t pinch your queen. 
The instructions say something like; Remove the small white plug and place Queen inside and reattach white plug on the face of the grid.

I found it easy enough to place here in with the grid removed, that’s me. You will figure it out.

When you build the Cell Bars and Frame;
Make two Bars.
Don’t place the Brown Cell fixtures to far apart; the bees will build a lot of comb webbing between them.
Attach fourteen or fifteen Brown Cell fixtures evenly spaced onto each bar, small staples or two 5/8” brad nails work for this, and then pour some hot wax around these cell fixtures and onto the bars.
Remember that later you’ll be attaching the yellow Cell Cup Holders onto Brown Cell Fixtures, so not too much wax on them, do a fit test once you get things waxed.

If your kit came with; Ten Brown cell fixtures, Ten Yellow cell cup holders and Ten Roller Cages you need to order twenty more of each, that way you can do more queens at once….if you’re going through all the work!!! You know…… the cost will be about $36.00

Like Michael and beebreeder said; too many cells is never a problem. too few are.
As you go the bees WILL teach you. 

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Buck White (Mar 3, 2008)

Jim is correct. There are many sites where you can see this frame that holds the box. I made one from an old frame. The guide that comes with kit is poor. Here's the basic things that it does not say.

Place all the brown cups in the system, regardless of what you need. Insert box w/frame into hive for at least a day for the bees to "clean" it. During this time make up your cup holder frames. Leave about 2.5 inches space between each frame rail and about 3/4 to 1" between cells. Insert queen into cage properly after the cleaning. NOTE: If you have a small amount of bees, give it two days. The rest of the guide should be good.
http://beehivejournal.blogspot.com See the DIY section.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

It took me a couple of year to scale the learning curve. I put my thoughts together, along with a day-by-day schedule at:

http://www.nicot.homestead.com

This next year: pictures! Maybe even a DVD

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

